

The journalistic casualties of the Guardian’s erroneous Whisper story - lleims
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/03/casualties-of-the-guardians-whisper-story.html

======
celticninja
The Guardian are not entirely at fault here. They reported what execs said,
whether those execs were embellishing the abilities of the app or trying to
seem cool is irrelevant. What they said about tracking users was never denied
by whisper, they simply added some clarification after the fact but the execs
who made the claims were not saying it was done to prevent illegal activity.

I feel for the guys who were sacked but they were media relations people. I
work in an office and if anyone external comes in we are advised to be aware
of what we are discussing and the confidential nature of the work we do. The
media team shoukd have been the ones giving quotes and everyone else shoukd
have been warned that there were journalists there and everything is fair game
to them in those situations.

